# Oracle sues FreeBSD over ZFS patent infringement



## Oko (Apr 1, 2017)

http://www.caed.uscourts.gov/caednew/


----------



## puppyboy (Apr 1, 2017)

That link doesn't seem to show anything relating to Oracle or FreeBSD.


----------



## gofer_touch (Apr 1, 2017)

Haha! I guess it is an April fool's joke. Good one.


----------



## Maxnix (Apr 1, 2017)

Ha Ha! This was a really good one!  You got me there in the first place.


----------

